# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης >  ΚΛΟΠΗ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΥ

## MoHε-L

Καλημέρα σας .

Πριν από 4 μέρες κάποιος «άγνωστος» βεβήλωσε τις εγκαταστάσεις μας στον Άγιο Δημητράκο και έκλεψε τον εξοπλισμό μας .
Επειδή αυτός ο άγνωστος έκανε ένα τραγικό λάθος και πλέον δυστυχώς ξέρω ποιος είναι καλό θα είναι να επιστρέψει το εξοπλισμό αλλιώς θα προβώ σε κάθε νόμιμη ενέργεια .

Ευχαριστώ .

----------


## Valis

Φοβάμαι πως έχεις χάσει τον πολύτιμο χρόνο του αυτοφώρου και δεν μπορείς να κάνεις και πολλά πράγματα πια....


(Εκτός από το να τον κάνεις ρόμπα στο φόρουμ)

----------


## MoHε-L

Υπάρχει και άλλη οδός πέραν του αυτοφώρου .
Μην ξεχνάμε επίσης ότι μπορούν να γίνουν και άλλες ενέργειες πέρα από τις νόμιμες !!!
Καλό θα είναι να αλλάξει γνώμη και να επιστρέψει τα υλικά [ap , ups , πολύπριζα ] αλλιώς θα έχει πραγματικά μεγάλο πρόβλημα .

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## harrylaos

Προσωπικα θα εκανα κατι περαν απο τις νομιμες ενεργειες οπως λες.

----------


## Valis

[quote="MoHε-L"]Υπάρχει και άλλη οδός πέραν του αυτοφώρου .
[quote]

Τί έξοδος νομίζεις ότι υπάρχει με πρακτικά αποτελέσματα; 

_Τσάκωνα ντιαρ έλα να βοηθήσεις την κατάσταση...._

----------


## θανάσης

> (Εκτός από το να τον κάνεις ρόμπα στο φόρουμ)


Θα μπορούσες ακόμα να αχρήστευσης κάποια στοιχεία του εξοπλισμού ανακοινώνοντας τα mac (να μην μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν η να πουληθούν μέσα στης ασύρματες κοινότητες).

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## MoHε-L

Ο τρόπος με τον οποίο θα αντιδράσω θα εξαρτηθεί μόνο από την συμπεριφορά του ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟΥ .
Νόμιμες η μη ενέργειες θα γίνουν από την στιγμή που κάνει τον ανήξερο .
Δεν τίθεται θέμα τσαμπουκά και νταιλικι .
Αν ήθελα κάτι τέτοιο δεν θα έγραφα Topic εδώ .
Όσο για την MAC θα την ανακοινώσω την επόμενη εβδομάδα .

----------


## harrylaos

Σωστος ο παιχτης.

----------


## θανάσης

Να μια υπηρεσία που θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει στο μέλλον αν συνεχιστούν τέτοια φαινόμενα, μια Mac database και part numbers μόνο για τα απολεσθέντα υλικά. Γιατί πιστεύεις ότι δεν πρόκειται να υπάρξει, νομίζω ότι όλοι αυτοί που χάνουν τα υλικά τους θα τα ανάφεραν για να τα αχρηστεύσουν η να τα βρουν. Όσοι τώρα αγοράζουν από μεταχειρισμένα θα έριχναν μια ματιά μήπως έγιναν κλεπταποδόχοι και αγόρασαν άχρηστα πράγματα. Όλους τους συμφέρει να υπάρχει (εκτός του κλέφτη).

----------


## harrylaos

Ναι, Θαναση καλη υπηρεσια, αλλα βασικα, πλεον, δεν μας νοιαζει αν κατι ειναι κλεμμενο, αρκει να κοστιζει λιγοτερα.

----------


## harrylaos

Παντως περιεργο ρε φιλε απο Τριπολη, πως στον καβατζωσε τον εξοπλισμο και εσυ δεν πηρες χαμπαρι τιποτα?
Μου κανει εντυπωση

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## θανάσης

Αν Χάρη ήταν να κάνουμε Ling και έβλεπα ότι η άλλη μεριά είχε κλεμμένα μηχανήματα νομίζεις ότι θα δεχόμουν τη σύνδεση, η ότι θα ξαναμίλαγα σε αυτό το άτομο (ρόμπα θα τον έκανα σε γνωστούς και άγνωστους).

----------


## harrylaos

Ειναι πιστευω θεμα ιδιοσυγκρασιας του ατομου.
Καποιος θα δεχοταν, καποιος ισως οχι.

----------


## vangel

Πήγαινε στο ΑΤ της περιοχής σου και κάνε μήνυση κατά αγνώστων για κλοπή εξοπλισμού ή αφαίρεση υλικών για καταστροφή του. Μπορείς στην μήνυση να συμπεριλάβεις υπόνοιες για το ποιος το έκανε και τους λόγους που πιστεύεις ότι το έκανε. Θα δώσεις πλήρη λίστα με τα υλικά που έχουν κλαπεί, και αν οι υπόνοιές σου είναι βάσιμες, θα πάρεις εισαγγελική παραγγελία και ένταλμα για να προχωρήσει η αστυνομία σε έλεγχο της κατοικίας του συγκεκριμένου.
Θα έχεις αποδείξεις αγοράς, mac addresses κτλ.

Piastaygokaikoyreyto....


Επίσης αν ο συγκεκριμένος είναι "βιαστικός" και έχει βάλει ήδη σε λειτουργία τον εξοπλισμό σου, κάνε ένα scanάκι στα γρήγορα με netstumbler μήπως και είσαι τυχερός και δεις καμμιά γνωστή mac. 

Την άλλη λύση στη στέλνω pm γιατί ο πονηρός μπορεί να διαβάζει.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Υπάρχει MAC database. Λέγεται WiND.

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## kats

> Θα μπορούσες ακόμα να αχρήστευσης κάποια στοιχεία του εξοπλισμού ανακοινώνοντας τα mac (να μην μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν η να πουληθούν μέσα στης ασύρματες κοινότητες).


Νομιζω περισσοτερο τον απασχολει να παρει πισω τον εξοπλισμο του παρα να μη μπορεσει να χρησιμοποιησει ο αλλος τα κλεμμενα  ::

----------


## MoHε-L

Πρώτα απ’ όλα σας ευχαριστώ για τα post και το ενδιαφέρον σας .
Το ότι θα χρησιμοποιήσει τον εξοπλισμό με αφήνει παγερά αδιάφορο .
Το ότι πήγε 2 φορές επάνω για να τον κατεβάσει είναι που με νευριάζει.
Δηλώνει ότι το είχε σχεδιάσει καιρό πριν και το έκανε ώρα που δεν χρησιμοποιεί κανένας το δίκτυο (άγριες ώρες)
Όταν το κατάλαβαν ήταν ήδη αργά και εγώ δεν μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι μιας και δεν μένω σταθερά στην Τρίπολη .
Ο κόμβος που πήραν δεν ανήκει πλέον στο TRWN αλλά γράφω εδώ το συμβάν μόνο και μόνο γιατί ξέρω ότι ο κύριος αυτός διαβάζει και είναι μέλος του forum .
Να’ναι καλά και να κάνει την προσευχή του μετά από αυτό που έκανε γιατί στην μικρή πόλη που μένουμε μέσα σε λίγο καιρό μαθαίνονται όλα και τότε θα επιληφθεί του θέματος η αρμόδια αρχή .
Αν και ξέρω ότι η λειτουργία του AP ενοχλούσε πολύ καιρό συγκεκριμένα άτομα δεν περίμενα να φτάσουν σε αυτό το σημείο .

Ξεφτίλα δεν είναι να ρεζιλευτείς για 100 ευρο ?

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

> Δηλώνει ότι το είχε σχεδιάσει καιρό πριν και το έκανε ώρα που δεν χρησιμοποιεί κανένας το δίκτυο (άγριες ώρες)


Κάτσε γιατί κάπου σε έχασα... Τι εννοείς "δηλώνει"? ποιος το δηλώνει και που?  ::

----------


## MoHε-L

[quote=JOHNNY-B17]


> Δηλώνει ότι το είχε σχεδιάσει καιρό πριν και το έκανε ώρα που δεν χρησιμοποιεί κανένας το δίκτυο (άγριες ώρες)


Κάτσε γιατί κάπου σε έχασα... Τι εννοείς "δηλώνει"? ποιος το δηλώνει και που?  :: [/quote:1j31il4j]

Δηλώνει με τις πράξεις του .
Όχι ότι το έχει πει κάπου …

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## MoHε-L

Το συγκεκριμένο θέμα δεν άνοιξε για διάττοντες αστέρες αλλά ούτε και για λόγους εντυπωσιασμού .
Το nickname του μπορεί να μην ανακοινωθεί ποτέ από εδώ .
Όταν ολοκληρωθεί η κατάσταση θα μάθετε περισσότερα .

----------


## ALTAiR

> Το συγκεκριμένο θέμα δεν άνοιξε για διάττοντες αστέρες αλλά ούτε και για λόγους εντυπωσιασμού .
> Το nickname του μπορεί να μην ανακοινωθεί ποτέ από εδώ .
> Όταν ολοκληρωθεί η κατάσταση θα μάθετε περισσότερα .


Δεν καταλαβαίνω το λόγο ύπαρξης αυτού του thread.
Πες ότι καταγγέλεις τον τάδε γιατί έκανε αυτό...

----------


## minoas

> Το nickname του μπορεί να μην ανακοινωθεί ποτέ από εδώ .


μπα…,γιατί δεν θέλεις να μας προστατεύεις ; από τέτοιους @@@@

Μπράβο σου , 
πρέπει να έχεις μεγάλη καρδία …
να γνωρίζεις …ότι σου την έχει κάνει δυο φορές και το μόνο που έχεις κάνει ,είναι να περιμένεις την τρίτη….
τι να πω … μπράβο στην υπομονή σου…

----------


## grotesk

> Καλημέρα σας .
> 
> Πριν από 4 μέρες κάποιος «άγνωστος» βεβήλωσε τις εγκαταστάσεις μας στον Άγιο Δημητράκο και έκλεψε τον εξοπλισμό μας .
> Επειδή αυτός ο άγνωστος έκανε ένα τραγικό λάθος και πλέον δυστυχώς ξέρω ποιος είναι καλό θα είναι να επιστρέψει το εξοπλισμό αλλιώς θα προβώ σε κάθε νόμιμη ενέργεια .
> 
> Ευχαριστώ .


Από ότι κατάλαβα ο άγιος δημητράκος είναι λόφος. Έχετε δικό σας περιφραγμένο οικόπεδο στο λόφο αυτό, και βάλατε τις εγκαταστάσεις μέσα; Γιατί αν έχετε βάλει τις εγκαταστάσεις σας σε δημόσιο χώρο, τότε δύσκολα τα πράγματα.

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## Neuro

bedazzled να σου θυμίσω λίγο τους κανονισμούς του forum, γιατί τους έχεις ξεχάσει και θα έχουμε ψυχρολουσίες.




> Σχετικά με το περιεχόμενο, την κοσμιότητα, και το ύφος των δημοσιεύσεων, καθώς και την επικοινωνία με τα συντονιστικά όργανα:
> 
> ι) Προσωπικά θέματα που δεν έλαβαν χώρα εντός του φόρουμ δεν μπορούν να επηρεάζουν τη λειτουργία του. Οι Συντονιστές δεν έχουν καμία δικαιοδοσία, παρά μόνο αν μεταφερθεί το θέμα εντός φόρουμ, η οποία επιλογή φυσικά απαγορεύεται από τους Όρους Χρήσης.
> 
> 
> ια) Πληροφορίες ιδιωτικής φύσης δεν επιτρέπεται να χρησιμοποιούνται από τα μέλη στο φόρουμ. Στην περίπτωση αναφοράς προσωπικών στοιχείων χρήστη από άλλον, το μήνυμα άμεσα θα διαγράφεται ή/ και μορφοποιείται κατάλληλα και οι Συντονιστές θα λαμβάνουν κατάλληλα μέτρα αντιμετώπισης του παραβάτη, κατόπιν συνεννοήσεως.


http://www.awmn.net/rules.htm

Οπότε σταμάτα να προτρέπεις χρήστες, να κάνουν κάτι που απαγορεύεται από τους κανονισμούς.  ::

----------


## platongr

To παλικάρι δεν έκανε το post για να καταγγείλει κάτι, αλλά για να επικοινωνήσει με αυτόν που υποψιάζετε ότι έκανε την κλοπή, να τα επιστρέψει.

----------


## Valis

> Από ότι κατάλαβα ο άγιος δημητράκος είναι λόφος. Έχετε δικό σας περιφραγμένο οικόπεδο στο λόφο αυτό, και βάλατε τις εγκαταστάσεις μέσα; Γιατί αν έχετε βάλει τις εγκαταστάσεις σας σε δημόσιο χώρο, τότε δύσκολα τα πράγματα.


Αυτό δεν κανει καμμία διαφορά επί της ουσίας.

Σκέψου να είχε αφήσει το αυτοκίνητό του και του το έκλεβε κάποιος...

----------


## jamesbond

ας κλειδωθεί/διαγραφεί αυτό το thread. είναι παντελώς άχρηστο.

----------


## gadgetakias

Tσου.. ρε μαγκάκια!
Τόσο πολύ ξύλο και τόσο παράνομοι είστε?
Ρε κάτι νονούς της νύχτας που έκρυβε το AWMN..

Αγόρι μου αν είσαι 100% σίγουρος ποιός το έκανε πας στο αστυνομικό τμήμα της περιοχής σου. Για να σου φύγει και η καψίλα γράψε και εδώ επώνυμα αφού έχεις αποδείξεις για το συμβάν.
Αν γράφεις εδώ όμως για να ρίξεις άδεια και να πιάσεις γεμάτα, κακώς το κάνεις γιατί ξεσηκώνεις τα κουτσαβάκια του forum..

----------


## MoHε-L

Ο άγιος Δημητράκος είναι μια εκκλησία έξω από την Τρίπολη σε πολύ καλό σημείο με τρελή ορατότητα σχεδόν στο 95% της πόλης .
Εκεί λοιπόν έχουμε πάρει άδεια για την εγκατάστασης του εξοπλισμού και ακριβώς δίπλα από εμάς είναι ο κόμβος του TRWN ο οποίος παίρνει ρεύμα από το δικό μας UPS πάντα με την άδεια μας .

Δεν τίθεται θέμα περίφραξης μιας και είναι δημόσιος [εκκλησιαστικός] χώρος .
Εδώ και 4 σχεδόν χρόνια δεν υπήρχε κανένα πρόβλημα και καμία ενόχληση .
Το περίεργο είναι ότι ξεκίνησαν όλα χωρίς να υπάρχει προηγούμενο .
Δεν είναι ότι έχω μεγάλη καρδιά και δεν θέλω να τον καταγγείλω .
Απλά κάτι περιμένω και όταν γίνει θα ενημερώσω .

Όσο για το πόσο άχρηστο η χρήσιμο είναι το Topic αυτό πιστεύω ότι οι moderators ΜΟΝΟ μπορούν τα το κρίνουν .

Οσο για την mac :* 00:0F:66:C8:91:68*

----------


## MoHε-L

> Tσου.. ρε μαγκάκια!
> Τόσο πολύ ξύλο και τόσο παράνομοι είστε?
> Ρε κάτι νονούς της νύχτας που έκρυβε το AWMN..
> 
> Αγόρι μου αν είσαι 100% σίγουρος ποιός το έκανε πας στο αστυνομικό τμήμα της περιοχής σου. Για να σου φύγει και η καψίλα γράψε και εδώ επώνυμα αφού έχεις αποδείξεις για το συμβάν.
> Αν γράφεις εδώ όμως για να ρίξεις άδεια και να πιάσεις γεμάτα, κακώς το κάνεις γιατί ξεσηκώνεις τα κουτσαβάκια του forum..


?

Δεν νομίζω ότι ευθύνομαι εγώ για τις οποίες κουτσαβάκικες η μη αντιδράσεις !
Μην γίνει flame το παρόν .

----------


## ALTAiR

> bedazzled να σου θυμίσω λίγο τους κανονισμούς του forum, γιατί τους έχεις ξεχάσει και θα έχουμε ψυχρολουσίες.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Σχετικά με το περιεχόμενο, την κοσμιότητα, και το ύφος των δημοσιεύσεων, καθώς και την επικοινωνία με τα συντονιστικά όργανα:
> 
> ι) Προσωπικά θέματα που δεν έλαβαν χώρα εντός του φόρουμ δεν μπορούν να επηρεάζουν τη λειτουργία του. Οι Συντονιστές δεν έχουν καμία δικαιοδοσία, παρά μόνο αν μεταφερθεί το θέμα εντός φόρουμ, η οποία επιλογή φυσικά απαγορεύεται από τους Όρους Χρήσης.
> ...


Αναφορά σε Nickname δεν είναι παράβαση των όρων.

----------


## JB172

To forum δεν είναι λαϊκό δικαστήριο.
Αν έχεις αποδείξεις, το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να απευθυνθείς στο αρμόδιο αστυνομικό τμήμα της περιοχής.
Η κλοπή είναι κλοπή.
Εδώ ο κάθε ένας από εμάς θα γράψει το μακρύ του και το κοντό του.
Με το αναφερθεί ένα nickname/ονοματεπώνυμο στο forum τι θα κερδίσεις;
Την περιφρόνηση και τον χλευασμό των υπολοίπων προς το συγκεκριμένο άνθρωπο;
Αν είναι μόνο ενδείξεις; Αν βγεις αργότερα και γράψεις "sorry, mea culpa";
Το να τον/τους κάνεις ρόμπα το καταλαβαίνω. Το ζητούμενο όμως είναι αυτό;

Προσέξτε το άγριο θηρίο που κρύβουμε όλοι μέσα μας. Είναι αδηφάγο.

----------


## RpMz

Αφού άντεξε ο εξοπλισμός σας, τόσο καιρό αφύλακτος μη μιλάς καθόλου...

Και αμάξι να αφήσεις στο δρόμο ακίνητο πάνω απο 2 μήνες στο δρόμο, θα το βρείς μισό...

----------


## angelarcadia

Ενδιαφερον θεμα...
Απο οτι καταλαβαινω ομως αγαπητε MoHε-L, μεσα απο τα λεγομενα σου και απο το e-mail που εστειλες στο mailing list του TRWN, υπονοεις πως τον εξοπλισμο σου τον εχει κλεψει καποιος ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟΣ απο το TRWN. Πρεπει να καταλαβεις ομως οτι δεν εχουμε λογο να κανουμε κατι τετοιο γιατι...
*1)*ο εξοπλισμος που εχουμε μας ικανοποιει χρονια τωρα και βρισκεται σε πολυ καλη κατασταση (και εξοπλισμο να μην ειχαμε ομως δεν θα φταναμε σε σημειο να κλεψουμε δικο σας εννοειτε...) 
*2)* ειχαν προσπαθησει να ανοιξουν και το δικο μας κουτι πριν 2 μηνες περιπου (τα σημαδια φαινονται και στο ηλεκτρολογικο κουτι στον Αγιο-Δημητρακο αν εχεις αμφιβολιες). Μαλιστα ειχαν ανοιξει το κουτι στο οποιο ειναι το ups και ειχαν συνδεσει τροχο με σκοπο να κοψουν το λουκετο
*3)*το ΤRWN ειναι ετοιμο να "κυρηξει πτωχευση". Ειμαστε 2-3 ατομα τα οποια λογω σχολειου, δουλειας κλπ δεν ασχολουμαστε σχεδον καθολου...αρα και ο εξοπλισμος που εχουμε μας ειναι σχεδον αχρηστος

Ολα τα παραπανω προς αποφυγη παρεξηγησεων...

----------


## ALTAiR

Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει και οι μεν και οι δε να μαζευτείτε για ένα καφεδάκι και να κοιτάξετε να κάνετε πιο μεγάλο και πιο καλό το TRWN. 
Θα μπορούσατε αντί να έχετε 2 διαφορετικά wireless δίκτυα (λίγα άτομα σε τόσο μεγάλη περιοχή) να παίξετε απο κοινού με τον ίδιο εξοπλισμό. 
Να φτιάξετε μία ωραία κοινότητα, να περνάτε καλά, να κάνετε το hobby σας και τέλος να εξυπηρετείτε κα ιτις ανάγκες σας.

Ευκαιρία είναι...

----------


## MoHε-L

Καλημέρα σε όλους .
Στην λίστα έστειλα ότι έγραψα και εδώ . δεν είπε κανείς όμως ότι υπονοώ κάτι , όποτε απλά δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο .
Απλή αναφορά στο γεγονός έγινε .
Το ότι έχουν προσπαθήσει να ανοίξουν το δικό σας κουτί το είδα προχτές που ανέβηκα και πάλι επάνω για να βρω μια καλύτερη λύση στο πρόβλημα μας .
Αν είχαν φέρει και τροχό τότε σίγουρα είναι αποφασισμένοι .
Αλήθεια από φαίνετε ότι είχαν τροχό μαζί τους ?
Όσο για το TRWN , τι να πω ???
Αυτά τα έλεγα από την αρχή .
Δεν θα πήγαινε πουθενά η κατάσταση και αυτός ήταν ο λόγος που αποχωρίσαμε όλοι όσοι είχαν τρέξει πραγματικά για την δημιουργία του .
Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει πλέον να βάλουμε άλλα μέλη στο δίκτυο μας αλλά ούτε και να ενοποιηθούμε με το TRWN .

----------


## papashark

> Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει πλέον να βάλουμε άλλα μέλη στο δίκτυο μας



 ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει πλέον να βάλουμε άλλα μέλη στο δίκτυο μας αλλά ούτε και να ενοποιηθούμε με το TRWN .


OK, φάνηκε η «σοβαρότητα» του thread...

kthxbye!

----------


## angelarcadia

Καλημερα
Καταλαβαμε οτι ειχαν χρησιμοποιησει τροχο (δεν ειμαστε βεβαια και 100% σιγουροι...) γιατι το μισο λουκετο ηταν κομμενο. Και κατι τετοιο δυσκολα γινεται με σιδεροπριονο...
Οσον αφορα το Trwn...δεν ηταν και αναμενομενο οτι θα διαλυθει (δεν εχει σταματησει να λειτουργει ακομα βεβαια).Απλα πιστευω πως ετυχε να φυγουν τα μελη του μαζικα γιατι 5 ατομα που ηταν μεσα ειναι τωρα φοιτητες, αλλα 3 πηραν μεταθεση και μερικοι που ενδιαφερονταν απλα δεν το συνεχισαν...και ετσι εχουμε μεινει 3ατομα.
Τελος παντων. Μακαρι να βρεις ποιος το εκανε για να μπορεσουμε να ξαναστησουμε και εμεις την sector για A γιατι με αυτα που ειχαν γινει την εχουμε κατεβασει.

----------


## MoHε-L

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από MoHε-L
> 
> Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει πλέον να βάλουμε άλλα μέλη στο δίκτυο μας αλλά ούτε και να ενοποιηθούμε με το TRWN .
> 
> 
> OK, φάνηκε η «σοβαρότητα» του thread...
> 
> kthxbye!


Το να μην θες άλλους μέσα στο δίκτυο σου είναι κάτι που σου αφαιρεί την σοβαρότητα ?
Καλύτερα θα ήταν να ξέρουμε το ιστορικό πριν προβούμε σε παρόμοιες απαντήσεις γιατί τότε σίγουρα θα γίνει flame το topic .
Moderators παρακαλώ κλειδώστε το γιατί η υπόθεση ξεφεύγει και δεν έχω καμία πρόθεση.

----------


## badge

Κλειδώνεται κατόπιν αιτήσεως του δημιουργού του thread.

----------

